# Post EvenTT07 Forum Activity



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone else noticed that there is much much more post national event activity than last year.

Anyone care to offer any theories why? 

I'm sure Mr Nutts would be interested in your suggestions...

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Putting it bluntly, 2006 HMC was a rerun of 2005 HMC. Therefore nothing new to report.

Much as Donny was great this year, would it be met with the same enthusiasm if it were the venue again next year?

Only my opinion but I would think hard before committing to a Donny 2008, especially if there are other great TT Events offering a weekend away (Le Man, TTorquay, Isle of WighTT etc)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I strongly believe it is solely down to Andy's shorts, the number of threads discussing his ankles is unbelievable! Sexy, yet functional. I think its fair to say we were all impressed. Particularly Adam I noticed. Each to their own.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Unfortunately Rich there are not an unlimited supply of venues available, particularly in the summer months where there are many race meetings, festivals etc:

Good access
Large Tarmac area for ADE
Something else to do (Museum etc)
Motoring connection

So if you've any ideas, post them up!

The Committee are reviewing the lessons learned from Donny (as we do every year after the Annual Event), and what can be done better next time.

One of the key lessons is more support from more people is needed on the day - even if its an hours stint on a rota to help out.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do ADI & Inters move every year?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

nutts said:


> Do ADI & Inters move every year?


Mark - I am trying to be constructive, so please take on board rather than just come back with that comment.

First of all both the events you mention above are not billed as "family" events. The TT National I believe is?

I thoroughly enjoyed Brooklands 2004, HMC 2005 and Donny 2007. However found HMC2006 a tad boring. I spoke with a number of people who held a very similar opinion, but probably do not have the balls to say so to you guys.

So why wasnt HMC2006 such a success? I certainly thought most of the positive comments at the time came from "newbies" who had not done HMC2005. However those that had been at HMC2005 voiced comments like the museum was good the previous year but it was the same again in 2006. One family had problems entertaining young children the second time around.

In my opinion Donington would make a great venue in 3, 4 or 5 years time, however I believe the venue does need to change each year. I for one missed the Beauleau National meet and think (despite being local to my home) it would make a great venue again. However I also think we should have a national up near the Scottish Borders (England or Scotland).

As I say I am trying to be constructive here and do not want my comments to be taken destructively or be seen to undermine the hard work the TTOC put in to make the National a success.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich

I'm seriously interested in the answer, as I have never been to either but they are both generally popular with TT Owners  and your comments are interesting and constructive 

However, in response to your comments... as a club we need to improve and grow every year... BUT a venue takes a full event to actually understand how to get the best from it :? What we learnt from HMC after two years is that not only do you learn the venue after one event, but the second year needs to be different enough to retain interest. I don't believe we did that sufficiently at HMC2006, but the event itself was better organised and more succesful from a TTs thru the door and smoother organisation.

My personal view is that we should never have more than 2 consecutive events at the same venue, but it is the whole committee view that counts, not mine. I would also love to go further north, but as with every year, we need to take into account

The venue needs
- a motorsport connection
- some form of automotive interactivity with own car 
- hardstanding area for an autosport event
- needs something else to do other than the OC event (museum, etc)
- large enough for us to grow the event
- etc

However, the committee and reps ARE at this moment compiling a list of "what to do better" and "what do we need for EvenTT08". We will add your comments and everyone elses to that discussion 



mighTy Tee said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Do ADI & Inters move every year?
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Turn the PA system down when you get hold of it. Now theres a suggestion, nearly had a cardiac as I was leaving and you bellowed in my ear.

Also, sexier outfits for the reps, maybe hotpants and little peaked caps?

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Turn the PA system down when you get hold of it. Now theres a suggestion, nearly had a cardiac as I was leaving and you bellowed in my ear.
> 
> Also, sexier outfits for the reps, maybe hotpants and little peaked caps?
> 
> :wink:


Yellow and David G in hot pants  It'll look like a scene from Little Britain :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally, I reckon the buzz of activity is principally due to the novelty, if that's the right word, of the TRACKDAY.

Last year there was a lot of disappointment that there was only the one circuit of the track on the parade lap.

I've been to HMC many times for entirely differnt reasons, so in itself, it held no interest for me. The interest at HMC2006 was entirely due to the number of TT's there. And the ADE was too dangerously placed so I didnt partake.

I've been to Donnington many many times too: but it, and any other race track, will always hold my attention. Regretfully I didnt have time to be chaffeured to the museum. Or do the ADE this time, as they had acres of safe space: in fact they could have made better use of it with a more imaginative route.

Less frivolous comments please chaps....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Could I suggest Elvington?

Track day. 1/4 mile strip.

Great Air Museum.

Lots of room.

Probably cheaper to book.

Could have a game of footy too cos there is loads of grass area! :wink: Mk1 vs Mk2 owners anyone?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Although York is pricey for hotels.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it may not havebeen a bad idea to have the hotel slighty further away form the event/Donny and an organised cruise form the hotel to the event location.

This would allow a hotel outside York, therefore perhaps a little cheaper.

Again though we had a thoruoghly enjoyable weekend 









(not sure who borrowed my camera and took this!)


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> [In my opinion Donington would make a great venue in 3, 4 or 5 years time, however I believe the venue does need to change each year. I for one missed the Beauleau National meet and think (despite being local to my home) it would make a great venue again. However I also think we should have a national up near the Scottish Borders (England or Scotland).
> 
> As I say I am trying to be constructive here and do not want my comments to be taken destructively or be seen to undermine the hard work the TTOC put in to make the National a success.


How about Croft race circuit ?

Mr L


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MrL said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > [In my opinion Donington would make a great venue in 3, 4 or 5 years time, however I believe the venue does need to change each year. I for one missed the Beauleau National meet and think (despite being local to my home) it would make a great venue again. However I also think we should have a national up near the Scottish Borders (England or Scotland).
> ...


Getting closer


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys & Gals,

Your feedback and suggestions are invaluable.

All suggestions gratefully received but the venue must have more than just a circuit or people get bored.

Elvington is a good suggestion.

If you can think of a Motorsport related venue with good parking and museum or such like we are all ears.

Steve


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> I strongly believe it is solely down to Andy's shorts, the number of threads discussing his ankles is unbelievable! Sexy, yet functional. I think its fair to say we were all impressed. Particularly Adam I noticed. Each to their own.


WTF you on about :?: :!:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Unfortunately Rich there are not an unlimited supply of venues available, particularly in the summer months where there are many race meetings, festivals etc:
> 
> Good access
> Large Tarmac area for ADE
> ...


All good points there and Donington is central so reachable in 2 hours or so for the majority which makes it a worthwhile day trip. Now hold it say in the IOW and see how many would go to it :? I would wager a bet that if its held at Donington next year we will get similar if not more turning out to it. Lets face it this years event by and large was a great success, if its not broken dont fix it but by all means tweak it :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's a fine balance between hosting EvenTT at the same venue and boring people with the same old things and learnign the venue enough to make it better and bigger the second time around. It's true to say that the first year at HMC was a learning experience (the venue, what works/what doesn't, max people, how many helpers, the venue owners, etc)... so Whilst HMC2006 from an organisation perspective was better (much better), we didn't make it bigger and that detracted from the whole experience... therefore I would suggest that to get the best out of any venue we need to do 2 consecutive years, but the second year bigger, with more to do than the first year. 

BUT the committee haven't made any decision yet on the EvenTT08 venue. In fact we're not even discussing venues yet... we're still autopsying (is that a word :roll: ) EvenTT07, to understand what we need to improve, need for EvenTT08 or what we DON'T need to fix, etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would a larger attendance fit at Donnington ? The car park looked pretty full and at the back of the parade lap we were on the back straight.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Would a larger attendance fit at Donnington ? The car park looked pretty full and at the back of the parade lap we were on the back straight.


Donington holds full motorsport events + the download music festival... I feel confident that it can hold a few more cars 

If we do a parade lap again, maybe we'll have to go round in 2's rather than singley 

Donington has Paddock 3 which we had available but didn't use, plus a VERY large tarmac carpark at the end of the home straight...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

nutts said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Would a larger attendance fit at Donnington ? The car park looked pretty full and at the back of the parade lap we were on the back straight.
> ...


ok, just looked a long way to the front from our vantage point at the back


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> (not sure who borrowed my camera and took this!)


Yeah sorry that was me :roll: â€¦..I needed something scary to sober me up before I did the minutes :wink:  :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > (not sure who borrowed my camera and took this!)
> ...


Time will tell if it sober you up Terri :wink:

The Number of Trade stands at Donnington was very poor but I hear on the day that quite a few pulled out at the last moment.

We also don't seem to be attracting the International TT Owners anymore


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

What about Duxford?
billp


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

BillP said:


> What about Duxford?
> billp


Its on my list :wink:

Steve


----------

